# maybe I've had too much too fast?



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I just gathered all my lures together and had no idea I have made this many already(missing at least 1). That's the plano 2-3601 box. Great box as it's not super deep. But its only thick enough to hold a bagleys original balsa b1 (but barely). 

Thanks for all the encouragement and tips!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Here are the rest.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll take a tackle box full of home made baits over store bought any day. Nice collection!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I hear ya and thanks! I've got a few large boxes full of new store bought lures-mostly cranks that I think I'm gonna be selling. I would always buy backups of lures I liked bc I used to lose a lot and had to have every size/color available once I found one I really liked. But I just don't see myself fishing them again and they are gathering dust. I fish my lures 98+&#37; of the time. I'm a 1-d fisherman this year and probably will be until I expand my lure making capabilities, but I am doing well. I just get so much more satisfaction out of catching them on a homemade and have more confidence in my lures than most of the lures out there that you can buy(exceptions being lucky craft pointers,etc). My lures are hunters and many have a slightly unpredictable/erratic action/sudden movement at times that trigger strikes, but they still swim straight without spinning/twisting. That's my theory and I'm sticking to it  !


----------

